# RealTEMP Not working



## asingh (May 15, 2010)

Before I was using an E7400. I just put in a Q9550. Now RealTEMP refuses to run. Each time I get this error:

Driver Not Loaded
Try Run as Administrator

No software changes have been done. Am using the latest download..?

Also am logged in as administrator.


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2010)

right click the exe and select run as administrator.


----------



## 95Viper (May 15, 2010)

Try this, it is from the readme.txt file that is included with the download.

It worked for me.

Documentation and support is available at:

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2809778#post2809778

To use the 4th System Tray font option in the Settings window, install RTFont.fon

Avoid adjusting the default TJMax setting unless you fully understand what this setting does.  TJ Target data released by Intel in 2008 at the IDF conferences does not accurately reflect the actual TJMax value for many 65nm processors.

If you have any questions, just ask:

Real_Temp@yahoo.ca

-------------
RealTemp 3.55
February 13, 2010

-added a new INI file option

-use GPU=2 if you have an ATI GPU
-use GPU=1 if you have an Nvidia GPU
-use GPU=3 if you have one of each
-use GPU=0 if you have neither GPU or if RealTemp crashes or is unable to start because of the ATI code.

The ATI code is like a ticking time bomb.  It works fine for my single Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 and it worked fine for a few 5750 cards I tried but it can be a problem in CrossFire mode or for a variety of other reasons.  

I wish I had some more hardware to test on so I could get this working for everyone but unfortunately I don't.  
Maybe some day.

-------------
RealTemp 3.56
February 14, 2010

-restored font 2 to its previous version
-fixed color not being saved correctly for the ATI GPU system tray icon


----------



## burebista (May 15, 2010)

Try latest beta.


----------



## asingh (May 15, 2010)

Sure guys, will try this out. But what could be the reason for RealTEMP not working, all I did was replace an E7400 with a Q9550...!


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2010)

asingh said:


> Sure guys, will try this out. But what could be the reason for RealTEMP not working, all I did was replace an E7400 with a Q9550...!



Most likely a device ID error. Delete the old RT folder (where you extracted the .zip to), download a new one, unzip it and run it.


----------



## asingh (May 16, 2010)

^^
Did that still not working. Crummm..!


----------



## asingh (May 16, 2010)

And the beta, same error. help.


----------



## unclewebb (May 16, 2010)

I believe there is a bug in the WinRing0 driver that RealTemp needs to use.  Sometimes, on some computers, it does not start up correctly.

What anti-virus or anti-spyware software or you using?  There is one program that blocks the WinRing0 driver that RealTemp depends on.

There was a recent update to WinRing0.  I will try using the new version of WinRing0 with the next beta release of RealTemp in the next day or two and you can see if that fixes the problem.  I will email you when it is ready for testing.


----------



## asingh (May 16, 2010)

^^ Sure will wait for the new driver. Thanks.

I am using AVG 8.0. My biggest question in, how could a CPU change do this. 

I now have put the RealTEMP folder path, and EXE as an exclude on my AVG interface. Still same error.


----------



## unclewebb (May 16, 2010)

This problem makes absolutely no sense.  The error message shows that RealTemp is stopping because it can't open up the WinRing0 library.

If you use a program like AutoRuns, you might be able to edit the start up area of your computer and remove the entry for WinRing0 if there is one.  After you do this then you can reboot and try starting RealTemp again.

You could also have a look through the registry.  Do a search for WinRing0.  It is in a few places like here:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Services\WinRing0_1_2_0

I'd remove every instance of WinRing0 from your registry, reboot and try running RealTemp again.

Windows doesn't like WinRing0 on your computer but I don't know why and changing a CPU should not have changed anything.  It's a mystery.  I've also never heard about problems with AVG 8.0 that would cause this.


----------



## asingh (May 16, 2010)

^^
Ok...! It worked. I deleted all the WinRing entries from the registers. Now I am able to launch. Thanks a million. Am happy now.


----------



## unclewebb (May 16, 2010)

I hate Windows. 

It is always doing something stupid.  Thanks for getting this figured out.  Less work for me.

Now I can tell the next user that this happens to how to fix it.


----------

